# Pictures!!!!



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

these are the pictures i took of my pigeons and their loft that my brother and I built so tell me what u think and tell me if the nest is good enough.....and what do u call each pigeon because i dont know the name of them in english

New Loft
M-Pigeon
F-Pigeon


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

9 VIEWS and No Replys?
thanks alot for the help peope


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love the nest boxes and the bowls. Does each nest box have a door on them that opens up to the outside?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, my first thought (my first view, by the way) is that pigeons need dry and no drafts so you need to consider how it's going to be in a pouring, windblown rain if you get that sort of thing where you are. Sure, feral pigeons will live under an underpass and get exposed to weather, wind and water but they don't live very long, either.

Pidgey


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL less then an hour, give them time  



armin369 said:


> 9 VIEWS and No Replys?
> thanks alot for the help peope


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I love the nest boxes and the bowls. Does each nest box have a door on them that opens up to the outside?


yeah it does


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I dont know what kind the pigeons are, i am curious about Pidgey's question also.

I have found that this forum gives replys faster than any other I have used, and you will always get some kind of a responce, on other boards there are messages with no responces and they get forgotten. 

The views may be from the people that did not have information to contribute that would help you out, or they may just be passing through researching pigeons on their own.

This forum is full of great people that can and will answer questions, but they dont all check messages at the same time.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've looked a couple of times, trying to decide what to say. First of all, you do need to figure out what you will do when the bad weather sets in. Depending on what direction it faces, I see that wind could be a problem. Do you know which way it faces? South or SW or SE are the preferable directions. I would have some kind of plastic that you can tack on to the front in case of a day or so of driving wind/rain. Another thing you might consider is some sort of perch. If it's nothing but a brick, they will stand on it. In our widowhood loft there are no perches but I turn their food bowls upside down after feeding and they will perch on that. One other thing, I would put something on the bottom of the cages to keep the birds from walking in their own droppings. You can buy a bag of wood shavings for about $5 and it will last a while. If you covered the bottom with a good 2 inches, it would also keep you from having to clean every day. One more thing is you are going to have to be careful when you are cleaning, putting in food or changing water, that they don't escape. I don't know if these birds are homed to your house or not, but even if they are, a couple of days in not enough time to expect them to return to their loft if they got out. You may think you can open the door and keep them in. Trust me, they can and will get by you in a split second. Short story..........our first two birds were in a small 3 x 2 cage in the 40 x 60 pole barn. At first I let my husband clean the cage every day. One day while he was at work, I decided I could clean it and not let the birds escape.............WRONG. It took about 5 seconds and the hen was loose in the pole barn. I chased that darn bird ALL DAY hoping the catch her so my husband wouldn't know what happened. When he got home at 4:00 that afternoon, he chased her until she got so tired she just gave up and let him pick her up. LOL Just saying be careful. Don't want you posting in a day or so saying you've lost a bird. Hope this helps.

PS: just looked at the pictures again and I think I see perches? Sorry, didn't notice that before.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> Well, my first thought (my first view, by the way) is that pigeons need dry and no drafts so you need to consider how it's going to be in a pouring, windblown rain if you get that sort of thing where you are. Sure, feral pigeons will live under an underpass and get exposed to weather, wind and water but they don't live very long, either.
> 
> Pidgey


well there are really really small holes so is that okay and we will cover it tomorrow with this thing that water wont get in it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

now that I look at it again, what is that covering the front? Is it wire or screen material?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, by the way, a lot of the "views" aren't by people at all but by virtual robots that are browsing through to get keywords for the internet search engines like "Google", "MSN", "Yahoo!" and the like. There's somewhere in the board that you can see the details of who's browsing and it will show them snooping through the topics.

Pidgey


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I've looked a couple of times, trying to decide what to say. First of all, you do need to figure out what you will do when the bad weather sets in. Depending on what direction it faces, I see that wind could be a problem. Do you know which way it faces? South or SW or SE are the preferable directions. I would have some kind of plastic that you can tack on to the front in case of a day or so of driving wind/rain. Another thing you might consider is some sort of perch. If it's nothing but a brick, they will stand on it. In our widowhood loft there are no perches but I turn their food bowls upside down after feeding and they will perch on that. One other thing, I would put something on the bottom of the cages to keep the birds from walking in their own droppings. You can buy a bag of wood shavings for about $5 and it will last a while. If you covered the bottom with a good 2 inches, it would also keep you from having to clean every day. One more thing is you are going to have to be careful when you are cleaning, putting in food or changing water, that they don't escape. I don't know if these birds are homed to your house or not, but even if they are, a couple of days in not enough time to expect them to return to their loft if they got out. You may think you can open the door and keep them in. Trust me, they can and will get by you in a split second. Short story..........our first two birds were in a small 3 x 2 cage in the 40 x 60 pole barn. At first I let my husband clean the cage every day. One day while he was at work, I decided I could clean it and not let the birds escape.............WRONG. It took about 5 seconds and the hen was loose in the pole barn. I chased that darn bird ALL DAY hoping the catch her so my husband wouldn't know what happened. When he got home at 4:00 that afternoon, he chased her until she got so tired she just gave up and let him pick her up. LOL Just saying be careful. Don't want you posting in a day or so saying you've lost a bird. Hope this helps.
> 
> PS: just looked at the pictures again and I think I see perches? Sorry, didn't notice that before.



thanks alot for the info and if we put bricks in there the loft would fall...i am not reallt sure but i think it will and i will cover it tomorrow 
is the nest good for them cause the hen might lay eggs in like 2 weeks
cause they started kissing like 4 or 5 days ago so maybe babie pigeons expected soon


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> now that I look at it again, what is that covering the front? Is it wire or screen material?


screen with small hole in them 
the one that are used for windows


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, by the way, a lot of the "views" aren't by people at all but by virtual robots that are browsing through to get keywords for the internet search engines like "Google", "MSN", "Yahoo!" and the like. There's somewhere in the board that you can see the details of who's browsing and it will show them snooping through the topics.
> 
> Pidgey


thanks for th info


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ok.........that's a problem. a racoon or possum will rip that to shreds in no time. What you need to do is get some hardware cloth. You can buy it at Lowes back in the fence department. a small roll would do and you could just tack it to the front. The nest bowl is what I guess you are asking about. If the birds build a nice big thick nest it will be ok, but the bottom of that bowl is flat, not rounded and you may wind up with spraddle legged babies. You could go to the dollar store and get a dog food bowl and it would work just as good and only cost a dollar!! LOL 
are you planning on building another loft of some kind?


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> ok.........that's a problem. a racoon or possum will rip that to shreds in no time. What you need to do is get some hardware cloth. You can buy it at Lowes back in the fence department. a small roll would do and you could just tack it to the front. The nest bowl is what I guess you are asking about. If the birds build a nice big thick nest it will be ok, but the bottom of that bowl is flat, not rounded and you may wind up with spraddle legged babies. You could go to the dollar store and get a dog food bowl and it would work just as good and only cost a dollar!! LOL
> are you planning on building another loft of some kind?


nope or maybe later 
and that is a dog food bowl 
so i guess i should look for more


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ok, just find something that is rounded on the bottom. A round botton with a good nest built and you won't have to worry about spraddle leg. The reason I ask about another loft, if your hens lay eggs and you raise babies, the babies will have to be put somewhere. In that small space, (it's not small now but with babies it will become small), once the babies are weaned, mom and dad may not tolerate the babies being in their space.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> ok, just find something that is rounded on the bottom. A round botton with a good nest built and you won't have to worry about spraddle leg. The reason I ask about another loft, if your hens lay eggs and you raise babies, the babies will have to be put somewhere. In that small space, (it's not small now but with babies it will become small), once the babies are weaned, mom and dad may not tolerate the babies being in their space.


lol k we already planned that
when the babies are old enough then we will spilit it again in half so there are four boxes or just build a bigger loft


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ok. sounds like you have it under control!! LOL. now just take care of the front of the loft. Don't want no critters gettin' them babies..............


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> ok. sounds like you have it under control!! LOL. now just take care of the front of the loft. Don't want no critters gettin' them babies..............


will take care of that tomorrow and u think its okay if i cover the loft with like plastic for bad weathers and is it okay if there are really really small holes for bad weather?
what do u think i should use to cover it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

you know, this is just a thought, you could get a cardboard box or a milk crate to set in there, a cardboard box would work great. put the nest bowl in the box, turned over on its side of course. the birds would feel protected. they love dark cubby holes when sitting on eggs and raising babies. anyway, you could cover the whole right side with some clear plastic and maybe the bottom half of the doors. With the right side covered and a cardboard box back in the right corner, they would be fine.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

time for me to go let my "Wally" out for a while. maybe be back later


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Very nice pictures*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

*loft size*

im new to this so forgive me for asking, but this loft seems pretty small for the number of birds shown? the local feed store here has walk in flights for their pigeons, and maybe 6 to 8 birds per flight. he has the cubby holes where they nest, and a few ledges along the sides. how much room is ideal for a pair of pigeons?

i also agree that driving rain and wind would affect the birds. hope you find a way to solve that problem.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks fine to me I must say - one easy way to stop rain would be to increase the size of the roof that it protrudes way over front like a porch roof and that would be cheap as well.

Wind would still be a problem - maybe extend the sides so they protrude forward then your only problem would be wind directly from the front.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Armin369*

You have some beautiful birds. I like your feed dish. Where did you get that?

I have to many birds. In the past, it broke my heart to take their eggs away.
But since I have been visiting this web site, I learned that you can take them and replace them with wooden or glass eggs. The kids next door have these tiny little rubber balls that they throw over the wall. Yesterday I found 4 of them. Guess where they are? Yep, my little sweeties are sitting on them.
Gee, I don't think my neighbors will be getting their little toys back anymore.

Have fun with your birds,
Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lovebirds,

My husband tells me that if I let one more bird stay here, that we will loose our home. When this happens, I was wondering if I could rent a space in your loft. It looks bigger than our home, and I don't take up much space.

Feather


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Feather said:


> You have some beautiful birds. I like your feed dish. Where did you get that?
> 
> I have to many birds. In the past, it broke my heart to take their eggs away.
> But since I have been visiting this web site, I learned that you can take them and replace them with wooden or glass eggs. The kids next door have these tiny little rubber balls that they throw over the wall. Yesterday I found 4 of them. Guess where they are? Yep, my little sweeties are sitting on them.
> ...


lol its suposed to be a nest but yeah its a good idea to use it for a feeding dish
i bought it from petsmart in the dog fodd dish section lol
i wish i knew where to get a good nest for them cause they might be having sex soon lol so yeah if u have any information tell me


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Feather said:


> Lovebirds,
> 
> My husband tells me that if I let one more bird stay here, that we will loose our home. When this happens, I was wondering if I could rent a space in your loft. It looks bigger than our home, and I don't take up much space.
> 
> Feather


so u want me to take care of ur pigeon?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Lovebirds,
> 
> My husband tells me that if I let one more bird stay here, that we will loose our home. When this happens, I was wondering if I could rent a space in your loft. It looks bigger than our home, and I don't take up much space.
> 
> Feather


Feather........LOL..........when we were building the loft my daughter wanted us to forget about the pigeons and make it a house for her. If you lived in the loft you would have excellent neighbors.........


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Feather........LOL..........when we were building the loft my daughter wanted us to forget about the pigeons and make it a house for her. If you lived in the loft you would have excellent neighbors.........


how much did it cost u guys to build it and did u guys build it by ur self?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

well, I won't say how much it cost, but we (my husband and myself) built the whole loft by ourselves. someone came in and dug the holes for the posts but we did everything else. as much as it cost, it would have been a whole lot more if we paid someone to build it. 
go here to see the nest bowls I use. http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=47 if you scroll down you'll see the paper nest bowls like the one in my pictures from yesterday. I personally don't like the paper ones and once I use up the ones I have I won't buy any more. we just ordered another dozen of the orange ones. The plastic ones can be washed. The paper ones have to be thrown away and I will change a nest bowl every day if I have to. Some people let the babies sit in a nasty bowl for weeks. When you throw them away, they are VERY expensive. And.....the birds do build the original nest. But once the babies hatch and the bowl gets dirty, you have to fix them a new nest in a fresh bowl.



PS; i use the plastic, not the clay bowls


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> well, I won't say how much it cost, but we (my husband and myself) built the whole loft by ourselves. someone came in and dug the holes for the posts but we did everything else. as much as it cost, it would have been a whole lot more if we paid someone to build it.
> go here to see the nest bowls I use. http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=47 if you scroll down you'll see the paper nest bowls like the one in my pictures from yesterday. I personally don't like the paper ones and once I use up the ones I have I won't buy any more. we just ordered another dozen of the orange ones. The plastic ones can be washed. The paper ones have to be thrown away and I will change a nest bowl every day if I have to. Some people let the babies sit in a nasty bowl for weeks. When you throw them away, they are VERY expensive. And.....the birds do build the original nest. But once the babies hatch and the bowl gets dirty, you have to fix them a new nest in a fresh bowl.
> 
> 
> ...


i just ordered 2 of the plastic ones and are they white?
and do i just leave the pine needle in their loft and they build them buy them selves or i should leave them outside?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

no, they are orange. just put a handful in every day. they will build thier nest themselves. it's pretty cool to watch.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> no, they are orange. just put a handful in every day. they will build thier nest themselves. it's pretty cool to watch.


did u see the nest box i put in them right now lol
do u think they would build it in there anyways cause i wil take it out as soon as possible when i get the good nest


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

the nest bowl you have will work until the new ones get there. once they start building a nest, don't disturb it or try to give them a new bowl. if you do, the hen may lay her egg just anywhere and may not sit on it. just make sure they have a GOOD nest built because of the flat bottom.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> the nest bowl you have will work until the new ones get there. once they start building a nest, don't disturb it or try to give them a new bowl. if you do, the hen may lay her egg just anywhere and may not sit on it. just make sure they have a GOOD nest built because of the flat bottom.


do u have a instant messaging program because i got lots of questions lol and this takes for ever lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

no I don't........why don't you make a list of questions and then start a new thread and post them here. In the process of answering them, we might all learn something..........


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

armin369 said:


> these are the pictures i took of my pigeons and their loft that my brother and I built so tell me what u think and tell me if the nest is good enough.....and what do u call each pigeon because i dont know the name of them in english
> 
> New Loft
> M-Pigeon
> F-Pigeon


hey nice pictures and hope your having fun


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Living in the Loft*



Lovebirds said:


> Feather........LOL..........when we were building the loft my daughter wanted us to forget about the pigeons and make it a house for her. If you lived in the loft you would have excellent neighbors.........


Yes....I can see why your daughter would have brought that to your attention. It is a beautiful loft.

Did you say excellent neighbors! No dought about it. I could see us all sitting out in the sun room. I hope the Yorkie and Pom would visit for tea.

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

armin369 said:


> so u want me to take care of ur pigeon?


I usually don't trust anyone with my birds, but if I did it would be a devoted pigeon person such as you. I like that your not afraid to ask questions and that the well-being of your pigeons is high on your list. I wish you and your brother lived in So California, because I could sure use some good carpenters. I tried to make a cage once, due to my growing population of pigeons. All my pigeons got married and they must of invited alot of guest to their wedding because I would find strange pigeons all the time in my loft........ Well, back to the cage........ I took a very strong wooden work table nailed sides on it, and made a door. Four days later the door fell off. It was terrible, because the pigeons that I introduced to it were already returning there in the evening. I felt so bad. There they would sit, in their cage without a door. I had to move them every night. They wanted their old house back, and they didn't care if it had a door or not. 

Feather


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats sad
well this is how we made the door
we took four 2feetx3Inch wood (depends on ur cage) and then we glued and put three inch screws so it can hold it
then i buough 2 of those things that makes the door open and close and screwd it to the cage and to the door and then after i was done i put the screen on
look at my pics it shows u


----------

